
Show HN: MediaTag.io – add tags to HN posts - frading
https://mediatag.io/extension
======
frading
Hello HN,

MediaTag is an app to tag anything: webpages, images, videos and more. It is
an easy and flexible way to keep things organized.

A feature I am very happy with is a way to see what pages have been tagged
(either that you have tagged, or that are shared publicly) right from HN. You
can see how an HN page looks like with tags:

[https://mediatag.io/img/extension/news.ycombinator.large](https://mediatag.io/img/extension/news.ycombinator.large)

And also for reddit:

[https://mediatag.io/img/extension/reddit.large](https://mediatag.io/img/extension/reddit.large)

I'm also more than happy to offer discounts. Just used this link:
[https://mediatag.io/plans?coupon=betatester](https://mediatag.io/plans?coupon=betatester)

Any questions, let me know, I'd love to hear some very critical feedback.

